# Should I apply for citizenship?



## USinCanada (Mar 18, 2012)

This is a unique situation, perhaps, but, I am looking for some feedback. 

I am a PR in Canada and am eligible to apply for citizenship. My issue is that I will be returning the States within the next 6-9 months and this move back might be for good (certainly for an extended period). I already have US citizenship, so, you might wonder what the issue is. I guess I would just like to leave the possibility of coming back to Canada one day should we want to come back (my fiance is a Canadian citizen). 

Should I just go ahead an apply for Canadian citizenship knowing that I will be leaving, potentially for good? Is this something I should detail in my application and/or does the Canadian government look down upon my application if I did so? 

I really like it up here and I just don't want to let my PR status expire, but, certain professional and educational opportunities are forcing our hand to move back to the US. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There are residence requirements before becoming a Canadian citizen as there are if you wish to retain your PR status.
You should read Determine your eligibility – Citizenship


----------



## USinCanada (Mar 18, 2012)

I meet every requirement to apply for Canadian citizenship. I got my PR card in 2008 and have been here ever since (minus a couple of weeks vacation here and there). 

I should have already applied to be honest, I have been eligible for a while.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you apply, it can take up to 1 year before you actually become a Canadian Citizen. I don’t know if you have to show proof of residency at that time again…


----------



## USinCanada (Mar 18, 2012)

EVHB said:


> If you apply, it can take up to 1 year before you actually become a Canadian Citizen. *I don’t know if you have to show proof of residency at that time again…*


Yes, this could be an issue. I will still have ties to the country (bank account, health card, etc) and I will be back every month to visit family, but, I will not have a physical address any longer. I guess I should probably just call and explain my situation. But, I can't imagine the government would be thrilled to grant citizenship to someone who plans on leaving immediately after.


----------



## Totoriko (Jul 5, 2012)

Processing time is more than a year for citizenship atm


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

I would just go ahead and apply. It might work out, it might not, but it isn't very expensive and the forms are not too onerous.

We've been waiting about 19 months since applying. I am hoping when our file comes up, it's straightforward, but I've heard of people needing to do extra work proving residency. I kept strict records before applying of when we went to the US, but got lax after we applied. I suppose Canada Border Services would have a record I could access if I am forced to prove more to the CIC.


----------



## Mother_in_BC (Oct 17, 2012)

If your spouse is a Canadian Citizen, then you are still 'living in Canada' and meeting the residency requirements as long as you are living together.
See Applying for a Permanent Resident Card (PR Card) - Initial application, replacement or renewal (IMM 5445) "Time Spent Outside Canada"

I noticed on a somewhat dated post that you were asking about how your spouse should proceed. Are you sponsoring him/her or pursuing a work visa?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Mother_in_BC said:


> If your spouse is a Canadian Citizen, then you are still 'living in Canada' and meeting the residency requirements as long as you are living together.
> See Applying for a Permanent Resident Card (PR Card) - Initial application, replacement or renewal (IMM 5445) "Time Spent Outside Canada"


100% true! We're like Transylvanian soil, us Canadian spouses.


----------



## USinCanada (Mar 18, 2012)

Mother_in_BC said:


> If your spouse is a Canadian Citizen, then you are still 'living in Canada' and meeting the residency requirements as long as you are living together.
> See Applying for a Permanent Resident Card (PR Card) - Initial application, replacement or renewal (IMM 5445) "Time Spent Outside Canada"
> 
> I noticed on a somewhat dated post that you were asking about how your spouse should proceed. Are you sponsoring him/her or pursuing a work visa?


Wow...just to make sure I'm not reading this, and the link wrong, I can keep my PR status while living in another country so long as my spouse is a Canadian citizen? If, so, that's awesome. Technically she is my common-law partner, but, we are getting married later this month. 

As for your question, I would like to sponsor her immigration in the US since it would be faster than going the work route. She has plans of going for her Masters in the US and the quicker she can become a PR the quicker she can benefit from the huge decrease in tuition that comes along with being a resident.


----------

